# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  امي الحبيبه

## الورده الجوريه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



أمي الحبيبة...أمي الحنونة...أمي يانبع الحنان..أمي ياسبب وجودي بالحياة
إنني امتطي لك صهوة خيالي ..
لعلي أصل إلى مرتع الكلمات في داخل أعماقي..
ولعلي أجد بينها أعذب
وارق وأروع الحروف لاقدمها لك من صميم فؤادي في حلة تخطها لك أناملي 
بكل إجلال وتقدير ...
ولكنني أخاف أن تنقص في حقك ولاتوفيه...

إلى الحضن الدافئ .. إلى الملجأ الذي أفر إليه كلما ضاقت بي الدنيا .. إلى من جعلها الله سبباً في وجودي .. إلى من سهرت الليالي من أجلي .. إليك يا أمي .. منبع الحب والصفاء .. 
إليك هذه الرسالة التي تحمل في طياتها كل معاني الندم والأسف .. لما فرطت فيه من حقك .. فقد تحملتي الكثير الكثير من أجلي .. غير ناقمة ولا ساخطة ولا متبرمة .. أعطيتيني الكثير الذي لا أستحقه .. دون أن تنتظري مني مقابل ذلك .. فعلا أنا لا أستحق ذلك .. لأنني مهما فعلت .. لا أستطيع أن أوفيك حقك .. ولو جزء بسيط منه ..

أمي الحنون ..
أعتذر لك عن كل لحظة جفاء قابلتك بها .. عن كل أمر عصيتك فيه .. وأعلم أن هذا الاعتذار لا يكفي .. فواجبي أكبر من ذلك بكثير .. وما هذا إلا غيض من فيض .. فبداخلي مالا يستطيع بشر أن يصفه ..

أمي الغالية ..
ها أنا أمد يدي إليك وكلي أسف وندم .. فاقبلي اعتذاري هذا .. واعلمي أنني كلما رأيت الابتسامة على محياك .. تبتسم لي الدنيا .. وكلما عبستِ .. عبست الدنيا في وجهي .. فلا تحرميني لحظة .. هي أسعد لحظات حياتي .. عندما أدنو منك وأقبل رجليك .. وأعتذر لك ..
وأخيراً أقول لك أمي :
أمي .. أنت الدنيا وبهجتها .. يحيا بظلك أملي .. أمي .. وما أحصي أياديك .. قد طوقت عنقي بخير حُلي .. فخذي الرسالة من يدي .. 
وتقبلي تحيات ابنتك ........!!!

----------


## The Gentle Man

كم نحن مقصرين بحق امهاتنا 

مهما عملنا ومها فعلنا لن نستطيع رد جزء من تعبها بحقنا 

شكرا على موضوعك الرائع

----------


## mylife079

أمي الغالية ..
ها أنا أمد يدي إليك وكلي أسف وندم .. فاقبلي اعتذاري هذا .. واعلمي أنني كلما رأيت الابتسامة على محياك .. تبتسم لي الدنيا .. وكلما عبستِ .. عبست الدنيا في وجهي .. فلا تحرميني لحظة .. هي أسعد لحظات حياتي .. عندما أدنو منك وأقبل رجليك .. وأعتذر لك ..
وأخيراً أقول لك أمي :
أمي .. أنت الدنيا وبهجتها .. يحيا بظلك أملي .. أمي .. وما أحصي أياديك .. قد طوقت عنقي بخير حُلي .. فخذي الرسالة من يدي .. 


يسلمووووو

----------


## samah

[align=center] :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27): [/align]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

أمي الحبيبة...أمي الحنونة...أمي يانبع الحنان..أمي ياسبب وجودي بالحياة
إنني امتطي لك صهوة خيالي ..
لعلي أصل إلى مرتع الكلمات في داخل أعماقي..
ولعلي أجد بينها أعذب
وارق وأروع الحروف لاقدمها لك من صميم فؤادي في حلة تخطها لك أناملي 
بكل إجلال وتقدير ...
ولكنني أخاف أن تنقص في حقك ولاتوفيه...


يسلموو كتير ع الموضوع

----------

